# Pretty Girl in Rossford, OH Needs Home



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

While searching for Michele's Sassi, I often come across faces that grab me. while we are not in a position to adopt another at this time, there is probably someone who is looking for a pretty girl like Ella Bella in Ohio. Here's what it says on Petfinder.com: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22296094 - Ohio Small Dog Rescue

Ella is 3.5 years old and 9lbs. She originally came to us from a show breeder who could not show her because she has a crooked elbow. You can't notice anything unusual about her elbow.

We found her a home but sadly she was returned due to un-forseen circumstances in her new owners life.

She is a total sweetheart, gets along great with other dogs and loves kids more than anything. Owners said that she is housebroken but you have to watch her because she does not know how to tell you she has to go out. You just have to supervise and let her out often.

She is a bit lost and confused about being back in foster care and the sooner she can move into a forever home, the better for her.

Adoption fee is 75.00 to the right home

ADOPTION PROCEDURE: Please complete an application if you are interested in meeting one of our dogs. There may be several applications coming in at the same time for the same dog. If we have made an appointment with you to see a particular dog, we will not show that dog to anyone else until you come meet them. Until we have a confirmed appointment with you, the dog is still up for adoption and may be adopted by one of the other applicants at any time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Starr, please put these people in touch with HRI. Although HRI will not PAY for. Rescue. They might be able to agree upon something


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am thinking this pretty little girl is already in a Rescue group-and they are the ones wanting to adopt her out-or is it a Shelter??

Pat


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Pat:

Silly me, I omitted that information. Yes, Ella Bella is with Ohio Small Dog Rescue. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22296094

I have not had an opportunity yet to follow Laurie's suggestion about connecting the rescue group with HRI.


----------

